# Need helo



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

Can some one fill me in on how to catch these stripers from the boat? from the pics id say that yall were trollin? just a guess ive caught some from my boat over the summer by casting bucktails around the pillings of the cbbt but id like to go out and try to tie into more then one or 2 a day or atleast not wear myself out by casting all day so any advice would be great i have an 18' center console with 4 rod holders on it so and types or lures, places or anything would be great wanna try to make it out this weekend if weather looks good or sometime soon thanks


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

these were off dam neck...1/4-1/2 mile...stretch 25-30...3-5knts...umbrellas work...have fun...


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

what kind of 18ft center console?...have to be VERY careful oceanside with a 18ft....i have a 18ft cc and i dont bring it oceanside, not worth my life...there are brave people that do.. usually on a west wind under 10/15knots


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

i had a 18ft c/c and as long as i picked my days i was fine......south or west winds under 15 or ok. 

troll strecths way way back first then drop an umbrella rig off either side. the slower you troll the better. 1.5 to 3 is best. my boat i have now wont go that slow- just pop in gear it runs around 4 or so is as slow as it goes.........

right now is perect - no wind or lite variable......i took off work and am going here shortly !! guess i will be solo today......


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

I was fishing at rudee inlet a few weeks ago and saw 2 men go out in a like 12 ft? if that john boat i think that if i pick a day to go then its worth a shot plus whats the worst that could happen we get there look at the water and its to rough to go out, just means try to stay inside the bay or somethin. thanks for the help guys ill post back if i ever get a chance to go.


----------

